# Weirdest thing you saw this year



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

I thought that this might make an interesting thread once we had a good many people weighing in. 

Please everyone post a picture or description of the oddest thing that you encountered this year.

I'll open with an old one that I found earlier this year as well as a swarm that a very good friend of mine collected this year. Thanks to Ted in Hastings for the photo of the swarm he collected near the Shadowbox.

First: Red-eyed drone that I found in one of my problematic colonies. This queen was primarily a drone-layer, as you can tell from the photo...









Second: Ted's swarm. What can I say?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I won't go looking for it now, but it is in here somewhere: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214207



Keith


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Freaky drone. Why is it like that?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

More humourous than weird... last year I had tied in comb with cotton string. A worker was trying to haul a long piece of string out and it was obviously still attached to the frame. She had about 8" of string outside the entrance,and was holding it and flying with all her might... a little bee on a kite string! I had a good laugh before cutting the string.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone lay claim to being the one in these photo's?:


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

dug_6238 said:


> Second: Ted's swarm. What can I say?


Hey! That is the same 1/2 racked buck I _almost_ clobbered yesterday. Except it didn't have a hole in 'em. 

BTW, this thread should have been posted closer to the new year - there's still plenty time left in 2007 for weirdness.

MM


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I love the sign!!! I need to make one of them.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Response to Parke County Queen*



Parke County Queen said:


> Freaky drone. Why is it like that?


From what some others posted it's a mutation. Here are the responses I got the first time I posted this photo -read through this thread - it had very good info in it.

Another person also posted pics of a white-eyed drone in another thread.

I saw my red-eyed drone in the hive for about 2 months. From what the posts asid, it's unusual to see them. Very good reading also about the white-eyed drones.

This site is houses a wealth of both knowledge and entertainment.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

the weirdest thing i seen this year was something i found in a bucket half filled with water near one of my nucs. the queen must have flown back from breeding and dropped evidence of where she was what she was doing right in the bucket.
in the bucket was floating a drone penis with attached testes and mucus gland. it looked like something right out of a textbook and the water preserved it well enough until i found it. I really can't think of any other way it got there other than from a queen.


----------



## shepherdgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

I like the sign on the truck! It would be fun to see peoples faces when they see that sign!


----------



## b_z_genius (Jan 25, 2007)

WVbeekeeper said:


> the weirdest thing i seen this year was something i found in a bucket half filled with water near one of my nucs. the queen must have flown back from breeding and dropped evidence of where she was what she was doing right in the bucket.
> in the bucket was floating a drone penis with attached testes and mucus gland. it looked like something right out of a textbook and the water preserved it well enough until i found it. I really can't think of any other way it got there other than from a queen.


Are you sure they did belong to a Leprechaun and the bucket used to have gold in it instead of water


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

The weirdest thing I saw was a Bald-faced hornet [wish I had a photo] on the landing board; it was still alive, but not by much.


----------

